# End of my rideshare career.



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just bought a brand new Acura MDX. I cannot justify driving it for rideshare. Even the lux rides. Maybe in few years when I won’t care too much about the car, I might sign up again.
But for now.... sayonara


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just bought a brand new Acura MDX. I cannot justify driving it for rideshare. Even the lux rides. Maybe in few years when I won't care too much about the car, I might sign up again.
> But for now.... sayonara


Does it qualify for Uber XL?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Does it qualify for Uber XL?


Probably... it can fit 7 passengers


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Sometime down the road when you get the itch you can buy a crap car specifically for Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Sometime down the road when you get the itch you can buy a crap car specifically for Uber.












You dissing my Yaris?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats!
I'd say thanks for leaving more rides for me, but I literally get nonstop pings whenever I turn the apps on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chicago-uber said:


> Maybe in few years when I won't care too much about the car, I might sign up again.


amen. I didn't start RS with my RDX until it has > 60k miles on it and 4+ years.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cool story, bro. :thumbup: Just remember... You’ll be back.:whistling:


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Before you come back to Uber
You will have the sweetest ride of all the staff at your McDonalds


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just bought a brand new Acura MDX. I cannot justify driving it for rideshare. Even the lux rides. Maybe in few years when I won't care too much about the car, I might sign up again.
> But for now.... sayonara


The Tesla tho.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Great job! Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Sometime down the road when you get the itch you can buy a crap car specifically for Uber.


Yup. Got a crappy van for 5k and best decision I made. My car stays nice and I don't care about the van. Someone hurled, got $150, opened up the side doors and just hosed it out upholstery and all. Popped a heater in overnight and good to go. Don't care about rust because it won't last that long.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Rideshare "career"
lol


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just bought a brand new Acura MDX. I cannot justify driving it for rideshare. Even the lux rides. Maybe in few years when I won’t care too much about the car, I might sign up again.
> But for now.... sayonara


That thing is hideous.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Illini said:


> Congrats!
> I'd say thanks for leaving more rides for me, but I literally get nonstop pings whenever I turn the apps on.


Yes and no need to turn both on at the same time, I just drive whoever has the best promotions going on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That thing is hideous.


wow, and what do with think of the RDX, which is a mini me to the MDX.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 591679
> 
> 
> You dissing my Yaris?


Was thinking of a Larger Crap Car . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That thing is hideous.


Don't be Jealous !


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Don't be Jealous !


Of?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wow, and what do with think of the RDX, which is a mini me to the MDX.....


I was referring to color.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just bought a brand new Acura MDX. I cannot justify driving it for rideshare. Even the lux rides. Maybe in few years when I won’t care too much about the car, I might sign up again.
> But for now.... sayonara


how much this suv will cost u at the end of the day if not paid in cash???


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I was referring to color.


That is a great color.


You are probably the weakest link


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That thing is hideous.


😿 too bad. I like it. I hope you enjoy your 2008 white Prius 🤓


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I was referring to color.


AH, got it. Because the RDX as a mid sized SUV looks pretty darn good. MDX, well it's a bloated RDX and $10k more for just a 3rd row....


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

SHalester said:


> AH, got it. Because the RDX as a mid sized SUV looks pretty darn good. MDX, well it's a bloated RDX and $10k more for just a 3rd row....


I agree that RDX looks good, but I hate those turbocharged engines. My MDX has a naturally aspirated V6. I will probably never use that 3rd row, but I will need that extra space. Sometimes I haul a lot of boxes and my old forester was a bit small for that task.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Chicago-uber said:


> But for now....


I wish we would hear the same from @SHalester


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Good choice. I've owned three Acura's and five Honda's. All of them have been good to me. I only jumped ship to Lexus recently because I wanted an economical hybrid that qualified for lux/premier rides. Unfortunately Acura doesn't have an economical hybrid in its lineup.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Chicago-uber said:


> I agree that RDX looks good, but I hate those turbocharged engines. My MDX has a naturally aspirated V6. I will probably never use that 3rd row, but I will need that extra space. Sometimes I haul a lot of boxes and my old forester was a bit small for that task.


Can I have your stuff?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chicago-uber said:


> but I hate those turbocharged engines.


pretty sure turbocharged wasn't even an option for RDX then (purchased summer 2015, but 2016 model). It's is tighly wound v6; all I need. Wife unit when she goes from her precious prius to my car, chirps the wheels when she takes off; even after reminding her to NOT use the gas pedal like it's the prius with power mode OFF (her default)......


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> pretty sure turbocharged wasn't even an option for RDX then (purchased summer 2015, but 2016 model). It's is tighly wound v6; all I need. Wife unit when she goes from her precious prius to my car, chirps the wheels when she takes off; even after reminding her to NOT use the gas pedal like it's the prius with power mode OFF (her default)......


Big deal, an RDX. A vehicle in reach to virtually anybody. Tell us you have a Rolls or Bugatti, then maybe for once in your lowly existence you can rightfully boast ahout something!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Big deal, an RDX. A vehicle in reach to virtually anybody. Tell us you have a Rolls or Bugatti, then maybe for once in your lowly existence you can rightfully boast ahout something!


Oh my 😮


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> pretty sure turbocharged wasn't even an option for RDX then (purchased summer 2015, but 2016 model).


First gen RDX was nothing but.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just bought a brand new Acura MDX. I cannot justify driving it for rideshare. Even the lux rides. Maybe in few years when I won’t care too much about the car, I might sign up again.
> But for now.... sayonara


I am not really trying to be mean here, honest to God, but I just want to say this.
You just spent $50,000 on a fancy luxury Mini Van. Yes, Acura MDX is a minivan. It is not an SUV, who says it is an SUV? It doesn't fit the definition of an SUV. These toys are not SUVs, they are crossovers. They are cars and minivans. Come on, you could have done so much better with that $50,000. A car costs a lot, second to home in America. Unless you are Jay Lenon or something, you need to be very wise while putting money into a car. That money could have gotten you a GX with a solid V8 and a solid steel frame that could tow and handle trails. And it would last a lifetime.
Anyways, do what makes you happy.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

This is a real SUV.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Safar said:


> Anyways, do what makes you happy.


It looks like that's what he did!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> This is a real SUV.


first time it goes offroad all the electronics cease working.

that is what somebody 'thinks' is a SUV.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Big deal, an RDX. A vehicle in reach to virtually anybody.


except you and your precious prius budget. But yeah, out the door it is under $50k loaded. Pretty sure that level is not something virtually everyone could (or want) to afford. 

Some of us don't want a vehicle over that price; but you do you (in your dreams, I should add).


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> first time it goes offroad all the electronics cease working.
> 
> that is what somebody 'thinks' is a SUV.


Do you have any idea how much of an ignorant statement you just made about the GX? That thing is a Toyota Land Cruiser Prado in disguise. Educate yourself, don't make yourself sound a fool next time. Good luck!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Do you have any idea how much of an ignorant statement you just made about the GX?


if you believe 'luxury' SUVS are offroaders, you need to read your post above while looking at a mirror. See, point made and no toddler insults. You too can do it.

But, I get it. You are really into Toyota's of any flavor. Be loyal; do you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Somebody really would need to lay off of that T 🤦‍♂️



Safar said:


> This is a real SUV.
> 
> View attachment 603380


He didn’t say anything about SUV. He just said he bought an MDX. What’s your point? Oh yeah… Never mind. Everybody and their brother should drive a Toyota since nothing else will be any good. Yup. That’s about it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Somebody really would need to lay off of that T 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> He didn’t say anything about SUV. He just said he bought an MDX. What’s your point? Oh yeah… Never mind. Everybody and their brother should drive a Toyota since nothing else will be any good. Yup. That’s about it.


What I meant is that he wasted a whopping $50,000 on a freaking minivan, a fake SUV, an Acura MDX AKA Honda Pilot AKA Honda Ridgeline(A stupid car with a truck bed).
If it makes him happy, then OK fine! But if he was my brother, he would get his ass whooped for making such a stupid decision. Because I'm pretty sure he is not Jay Lenon who will add it to his collection.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL! Wow…

As far as I can tell, he didn’t say how much he paid. But if we take that 50K you brought up, one CAN spend pretty damn close to 50K on a Toyota minivan, too. Or on a fake Toyota SUV called the Highlander which is just as much of an SUV than an MDX or a Pilot.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> LOL! Wow…
> 
> As far as I can tell, he didn’t say how much he paid. But if we take that 50K you brought up, one CAN spend pretty damn close to 50K on a Toyota minivan, too. Or on a fake Toyota SUV called the Highlander which is just as much of an SUV than an MDX or a Pilot.


Na, I've never been a fan of crossovers, not even the Highlander. They're a waste of money. But at least the minivan is honest, and it is genuine, and much better than a fake minivan like the MDX. The MDX is not only a fake SUV, it's also a fake minivan lol. I won't blame these companies, they know how stupid people have become, and they are monetizing that. They're selling stupid crossovers like hot cakes. People have totally forgotten what an SUV means.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

See I have nothing against the OP. I'm just telling what I feel.
I swear if he came here and said, hey guys I just bought a brand new spanking 2021 Lexus Badass GX460, I would be like dancing for him 😅
Such cars are a dying breed. It is sad. Please save them!
Anyways, do what pleases you, OP! Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Big deal, an RDX. A vehicle in reach to virtually anybody. Tell us you have a Rolls or Bugatti, then maybe for once in your lowly existence you can rightfully boast ahout something!


Lulz. I have owned two Bugatti and thirteen Rolls of various lineage in the past decade. As a DD I would choose an RDX over any of them. AND at the decade mark they hold value better as well.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Lulz. I have owned two Bugatti and thirteen Rolls of various lineage in the past decade. As a DD I would choose an RDX over any of them. AND at the decade mark they hold value better as well.


And you drove for Uber. Somebody should tell Jeff Bezos as well that he should drive for Uber. Because here we have a multi millionaire who drove for Uber in a stinking Kia and termed it "Higher tier" Uber, as if there was somebody else turning the steering wheel for him. I mean who are you trying to fool man? Empty vessels make too much noise and you're a perfect example of that. It gets boring eventually, man! Seriously, no disrespect! You're too childish for your age. I really like you, don't get me wrong. But you are just too awesome to be true lol.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> And you drove for Uber. Somebody should tell Jeff Bezos as well that he should drive for Uber. Because here we have a multi millionaire who drove for Uber in a stinking Kia and termed it "Higher tier" Uber, as if there was somebody else turning the steering wheel for him. I mean who are you trying to fool man? Empty vessels make too much noise and you're a perfect example of that. It gets boring eventually, man! Seriously, no disrespect! You're too childish for your age.


You above most should know that the cars coming out of UAE /Q/SA and the culture creates financial, mechanical castoffs. I have long touted my international acumen an wholesaling skills. You claim some grandiose exporting schemes on regulated products. Used Cars are far from regulated product.


Do you recall why I chose RS as a fundraising option?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You above most should know that the cars coming out of UAE /Q/SA and the culture creates financial, mechanical castoffs. I have long touted my international acumen an wholesaling skills. You claim some grandiose exporting schemes on regulated products. Used Cars are far from regulated product.
> 
> 
> Do you recall why I chose RS as a fundraising option?


Dude, come on, please! 😅


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I didn't claim I was awesome. I did the dirty job for some rich folks with huge amounts of cash, and got paid peanuts for it. These folks have big presence in the US. I just did the dirty running around and getting cars from Copart for them. I didn't claim that I am amazing like you, I'm just a struggling immigrant who's hitting left and right to earn some bread.
@Amos69


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> Dude, come on, please! 😅










Brother, it feels to me like you are trying hard to make your fourteenth ban from this crustyold RS board.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

13 Rolls Royce and a beat up Kia with a 3rd row to do Uber with 😅🙏
This is such an amazing idea, Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates, your fellow Seattle residents should learn from you 😅


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Right now I have a stupid tech job that pays a little over $1000 a week. A masters degree and 3 certifications and I'm getting that because I have no experience in the US. No I am not awesome like you. I am kissing ass to reach a better stage. Good night.

@Amos69


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> 13 Rolls Royce and a beat up Kia with a 3rd row to do Uber with 😅🙏
> This is such an amazing idea, Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates, your fellow Seattle residents should learn from you 😅


Having fun tonight, so lets unpack this.

13 rolls in a decade. The UAE and SA lifestyle is a quick burn elitist absolutive situation. When an owner is done with a car it Must move to a different market.


The horror for an upwardly mobile man if a merchant were to pull up in his old Benenyaga at a place he used to frequent.

Most upper tier cars are sold at foreign auctions in EurAsia, or USA. for pennies on the dollar

Beat up Kia? 3 Sorentos. One sold.2014, one totaled2019 and one 2019 on a ship to Hawaii, where it is booked on July 17-Aug 21 at the rate of $500 a day In my new rental company.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> Right now I have a stupid tech job that pays a little over $1000 a week. A masters degree and 3 certifications and I'm getting that because I have no experience in the US. No I am not awesome like you. I am kissing ass to reach a better stage. Good night.
> 
> @Amos69


Those are choices YOU MADE.


NOT Mine.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Those are choices YOU MADE.
> 
> 
> NOT Mine.


I get this feeling that you are a total failure in life, both personally and financially. And you come on anonymous online forums to talk big and feel good about yourself.
The rest of us here look realistic and our feet are on the ground, except you. Like I said before, you are too awesome to be true/real. I am a poor man but I have met and observed some financially and personally successful people. I haven't found any of one them like you. 

I won't reply on this topic again. I will end this with two quotes. "Empty vessels make noise" and "Branches with fruits on them bend towards the ground. Fruitless branches are erect"


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> except you and your precious prius budget. But yeah, out the door it is under $50k loaded. Pretty sure that level is not something virtually everyone could (or want) to afford.
> 
> Some of us don't want a vehicle over that price; but you do you (in your dreams, I should add).


Exactly as I thought, you think a 50k vehicle is something to brag about and/or a challenge to acquire. Says everything about your intellect.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Safar said:


> I am not really trying to be mean here, honest to God, but I just want to say this.
> You just spent $50,000 on a fancy luxury Mini Van. Yes, Acura MDX is a minivan. It is not an SUV, who says it is an SUV? It doesn't fit the definition of an SUV. These toys are not SUVs, they are crossovers. They are cars and minivans. Come on, you could have done so much better with that $50,000. A car costs a lot, second to home in America. Unless you are Jay Lenon or something, you need to be very wise while putting money into a car. That money could have gotten you a GX with a solid V8 and a solid steel frame that could tow and handle trails. And it would last a lifetime.
> Anyways, do what makes you happy.


Exactly. It's a nothing to brag about vehicle, except in @SHalester's mind. Next he'll brag about his underwear!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> you think a 50k vehicle is something to brag about and/or a challenge to acquire.


Can you even do one post where you don't contradict yourself in the same sentence? <no need to answer, we know the answer).

first, I won't buy a $50k vehicle. That's number 1.

Number 2 should I desire to purchase a car that expensive it would not be a 'challenge' beyond the huge new vehicle shortage due to the chip shortage. 

So, there you are. Try again? Playing is free.


----------

